# Conquest of Bloodsworn Vale [ORG] - Closed



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

Paizo's Website said:
			
		

> Fallow and abandoned for years, Bloodsworn Vale has long been a dangerous wood separating two kingdoms. A recent call-to-arms asks adventurers from around the world to establish a trade route through this dark and forboding forest.
> 
> Conquest of Bloodsworn Vale is a wilderness adventure that pits players against the evil fey tribes of the Vale. Only the valiant and clever can defeat the fey—but will you be clever enough to destroy their master?



Hello!

I am recruiting for the newest GameMastery module from Paizo, Conquest of Bloodsworn Vale! This is a wilderness-based adventure module for 6th level characters. I am looking for five enthusiastic players who can commit to regular posting (preferably at least one post every 24-48 hours). 

I am not looking for complete character sheets at this time. Instead, all prospective players should submit one or two paragraphs detailing the following for proposed characters...name and gender, race and class, alignment (no evil please!), and some thoughts (which don't have to be set in stone) regarding primary weapons, feats, and spells, as appropriate. Please also include a bit about the character's personality and the role(s) you foresee the character filling in the party (e.g., tank, blaster, healer, face, etc.) Full character sheets will not need to be finalized until after the five players have been selected.

Some notes about character creation, to aid you in the creative process:

-Starting Character Level: 6th (15,000 xp). 
-Level-Adjusted races up to +3 will be permissible.
-32 point buy for ability scores, then modified for racial adjustments and level advancement. 
-Fixed hit point advancement, per the DMG method.
-13,000 total gp maximum for all equipment and possessions, with no single item valued at more than 4200 gp.
-If you wish to submit a cleric, paladin, or other divinely-oriented character, please note the deities of the campaign world, as detailed below.

[sblock=Deities of Golarion]
Erastil, LG God of farming, hunting, trade, family 
Domains: Animal, Community, Good, Law, Plant
Favored Weapon: Longbow

Iomedae, LG Goddess of valor, rulership, justice, honor 
Domains: Glory, Good, Law, Sun, War 
Favored Weapon: Longsword

Torag, LG God of the forge, protection, strategy 
Domains: Artifice, Earth, Good, Law, Protection 
Favored Weapon: Warhammer

Sarenrae, NG Goddess of the sun, redemption, honesty, healing
Domains: Fire, Glory, Good, Healing, Sun 
Favored Weapon: Scimitar

Shelyn, NG Goddess of beauty, art, love, music 
Domains: Air, Charm, Good, Luck, Protection 
Favored Weapon: Glaive

Desna, CG Goddess of dreams, stars, travelers, luck 
Domains: Chaos, Good, Liberation, Luck, Travel 
Favored Weapon: Starknife

Cayden Cailean, CG God of freedom, wine, bravery 
Domains: Chaos, Charm, Good, Strength, Travel 
Favored Weapon: Rapier

Abadar, LN God of cities, wealth, merchants, law 
Domains: Earth, Law, Nobility, Protection, Travel 
Favored Weapon: Crossbow

Irori LN God of history, knowledge, self-perfection 
Domains: Healing, Knowledge, Law, Strength, Rune 
Favored Weapon: Unarmed Strike

Gozreh, N God of nature, weather, the sea 
Domains: Air, Animal, Plant, Water, Weather 
Favored Weapon: Trident

Pharasma, N Goddess of fate, death, prophecy, birth 
Domains: Death, Knowledge, Healing, Water 
Favored Weapon: Dagger

Nethys, N God of magic 
Domains: Destruction, Knowledge, Magic, Protection, Rune 
Favored Weapon: Quarterstaff

Gorum, CN God of strength, battle, weapons 
Domains: Chaos, Destruction, Glory, Strength, Water 
Favored Weapon: Greatsword

Calistria, CN Goddess of trickery, lust, revenge 
Domains: Chaos, Charm, Knowledge, Luck, Trickery
Favored Weapon: Whip

Asmodeus, LE God of tyranny, slavery, pride, contracts 
Domains: Evil, Fire, Law, Magic, Trickery
Favored Weapon: Mace

Zon-Kuthon, LE God of envy, pain, darkness, loss 
Domains: Darkness, Death, Destruction, Evil, Law 
Favored Weapon: Spiked chain

Urgathoa, NE Goddess of gluttony, disease, undeath 
Domains: Death, Evil, Magic, Strength, War 
Favored Weapon: Scythe

Norgorber, NE God of greed, secrets, poison, murder 
Domains: Charm, Death, Evil, Knowledge, Trickery 
Favored Weapon: Short sword

Lamashtu, CE Goddess of madness, monsters, nightmares 
Domains: Chaos, Evil, Madness, Strength, Trickery 
Favored Weapon: Falchion

Rovagug, CE God of wrath, disaster, destruction 
Domains: Chaos, Evil, Destruction, Weather, War 
Favored Weapon: Greataxe[/sblock]

Allowed Sources:
Core Rules (including some portions of Unearthed Arcana, please check with me first.)
Players Handbook 2
Complete Warrior, Divine, Arcane, Adventurer, Mage, Scoundrel, Champion
Races of Stone, Destiny, the Wild, the Dragon
Magic Item Compendium, Spell Compendium

Disallowed Sources:
Campaign specific material such as Forgotten Realms or Eberron Setting books
Tome of Battle (Book of Nine Swords) 
Magic of Incarnum
Any Psionics

Other sources, including those not published by WotC, may be approved on a case-by-case basis, please just check with me first. Please be prepared to annotate your character sheets with a summary of any rule used that is not in the online SRD.

Combat maps and illustrations will be used as much as possible to enhance the game. I will handle all rolling of dice.

You may submit as many different character concepts as you like, so if you have more than one idea, that's great! I will hold recruiting open until Wednesday July 25th. At that time, I will select five PCs, based on creativity, detail, and quality of the concepts submitted. Party balance will also be considered in my decision.

If you have any questions regarding recruitment that are not addressed above, please feel free to ask! If you want to get a feel for my DMing style, you may wish to view the links in my sig for another GameMastery adventure I am running.

I look forward to seeing your concepts as they come in! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Concepts Submitted

*Rayex:* Shiik, Kenku Ranger
*Insight:* Colias Tradian, Half-Elf (Fey/Satyr Bloodline) Bard/Enchanter/Paragon 
*Boddynock:* Shandul Endathar, Human Druid/Ranger
*s@squ@tch:* Rilander Shadowmorn, Wood Elf Druid
*FreeXenon:* Unnamed Human or Elven Ranger (Archer Type)
*Torillan:* Kr'taal, Bugbear Fighter/Rogue
*FreeXenon:* Grendel Firestorm, Half-Orc Barbarian
*FreeXenon:* Aelish Karn, Human Fighter/Bard (Swashbuckler Type)
*Brother Allard:* Dumnorix, Killoren Spirit Shaman
*Ambrus:* Vorastrix, Dragonborn/Dragonwrought (Kobold) Dragonfire Adept
*FreeXenon:* Targath Four-Steins, Dwarf Fighter (Heavy Archer)
*Drerek:* Ash, Human Warlock
*Insight:* Sunia Casterunal, Elven Scout/Ranger
*EvolutionKB:* Trovar, Goliath Druid
*EvolutionKB:* Harold, Human Scout/Ranger
*s@squ@tch:* Percivilis the Pure, Human Favored Soul
*Ambrus:* Jacoby of Amberlea, Tallfellow Halfling Fighter/Paladin (Cavalier?)
*Azgulor:* Adur Rulklim, Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian
*hellrazor111:* Rook Stonearm, Half-Earth Elemental Fighter/Wizard
*EvolutionKB:* Turth, Half-Orc Barbarian/Half-Orc Paragon/Fist of the Forest
*hero4hire:* Aelfric Aethylwyne, Changeling Factotum/Chameleon
*ethandrew:* Unnamed Elf Transmuter
*Rayex:* Linaa 'Firehair' Grinnling, Chaos Gnome Warmage
*LoneWarcaster:* Traven, Human Barbarian
*Bloodcookie:* Malfaeus Escalhorn, Human Cleric of Abadar
*TwistedMindInc:* Xylia Silverwood, Human Monk/Barbarian
*TwistedMindInc:* Thyra, Human Bard/Marshal/Squire of Legend
*Trollbabe:* Gavin Sulgar, Human Paladin of Iomedae
*FreeXenon:* Antilles, Changeling Ranger/Samurai


----------



## Rayex (Jul 17, 2007)

Sounds interesting indeed, so here comes:

Shiilk, the neutral good male Kenku Ranger.

He'll be a ranger focusing on two-handed fighting. I'm leaning towards dual-wielding Punching daggers, or a two-bladed sword. Also considering a gnome hooked hammer.

At a young age, Shiilk was abandoned by his parents in the woods. Nobody knows who, and nobody cares. He was found and taken in by a halfling/gnome tribe and brought up in a family with countless siblings. From an early age Shiilk was able to mimic his siblings. This gave him a kind of popularity and a sense of belonging. With time he started to think of himself as a halfling/gnome. Today, he's so far into that way of thinking, that he truly belives he is a halfling/gnome. When someone points out, mentions or comment about this, he shows no understanding, and in fact he does not understand, about the fuzz. He is a halfling/gnome, everyone can see that. 

Is the Variant Ranger without spellcasting from Complete Warrior OK? Also, if kenku (from mm3) is not ok, another small creature would fit as well.

He'll not be a tank, but he will be out there as a melee damage dealer. He can also track int he forest, sneak a bit and so on and so forth.


----------



## Insight (Jul 17, 2007)

** EDITED **

*Name*: Colias Tradian
*Gender*: Male
*Race*: Half-Elf with Fey/Satyr Bloodline (Intermediate)
_Fey Bloodline_: +2 Hide, Iron Will, +1 CHA
*Class*: Bard 3, Enchanter 1, Half-Elf Paragon 1 (6th level for Bloodline)
_Bard 3_: BAB +2, Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +3, Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge, Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1, Spells Known: 5/2, Spells Per Day: 3/1 (depending on ability scores)
_Enchanter 1_: Will +2, Summon Familiar (Snake), Scribe Scroll, Spells Per Day: 3+1, 1+1 (depending on ability scores), Barred Schools: Evocation and Necromancy 
_Half-Elf Paragon 1_: +2 Ref, Search/Spot Bonus increases to +2, Bonus Feat
*Party Role*: Face and Utility/Support
*Alignment*: Neutral Good
*Personality*: Ebullient, animated, and exuberant, Colias exhorts his companions on to bigger and better things, and sees the best in all people.
*Character Notes*: Colias will focus on enchantment and illusion magic.

I'm keen on trying the Fey bloodline from UA.  Is that allowable?


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 17, 2007)

```
Name:           Shandul Endathar
Class:          Ranger 2 / Druid 4
Race:           Human
Size:           Medium
Gender:         Male
Alignment:      Chaotic Good
Deity:          Erastil, LG God of farming, hunting, trade, family.
                Domains: Animal, Community, Good, Law, Plant.
                Favored Weapon: Longbow 

Str: 12  +1     Level:  6      XP:          15000
Dex: 16  +3     BAB:    +5     HP:          31/31
Con: 10  +0     Grapple:+6     Dmg Red:     nil
Int: 12  +1     Speed:  30'    Spell Res:   nil
Wis: 16  +3     Init:   +3     Spell Save:  13 + spell level
Cha: 12  +1     ACP:    -1     Spell Fail:  n/a

         Base   Armor   Shld   Dex   Size   Nat   Misc   Total
Armor:   10     +3      +1     +3    +0     +0    +2     19
Touch:   15     Flatfooted:    16

Saves:   Base   Mod     Misc   Total
Fort:    +7     +0      +1*    +8
Ref:     +4     +3      +1*    +8
Will:    +4     +3      +3**   +10
*+1 bonus from Cloak of Resistance
**+1 bonus from Cloak of Resistance & +2 bonus from Iron Will

Weapon          Attack  Damage       Critical     Range
Longbow,M,C,+1  +9      1d8+2        x3           165 ft*
Scimitar +1     +7      1d6+2        18-20/x2
*50% increase due to Far Shot

Languages:      Common
                Druidic
                Sylvan

Abilities:      Animal Companion;
                Bonus Languages;
                Combat Style (Ranged);
                Favored class: any;
                Favored Enemy (Fey);
                Nature Sense;
                Resist Nature's Lure;
                Spellcasting;
                Spontaneous Casting;
                Trackless Step;
                Wild Empathy;
                Woodland Stride.
                
Feats:          Armor Proficiency (Light);
                Armor Proficiency (Medium);
                Far Shot;
                Iron Will;
                Martial Weapon Proficiency;
                Point Blank Shot;
                Precise Shot;
                Rapid Shot;
                Shield Proficiency;
                Simple Weapon Proficiency;
                Track.

Skill Points: 64	      Max Ranks: 9/4.5
Skills	            Ranks   Mod  Misc  Total
Handle Animal           +9      +1   +0    +10
Heal                    +5      +3   +0    +8
Knowledge(Nature)       +9      +1   +4    +14
Listen                  +9      +3   +0    +12
Move Silently           +5      +3   +0    +8
Search                  +5      +1   +0    +6
Spellcraft              +4      +1   +0    +5
Spot                    +9      +3   +0    +12
Survival                +9      +3   +2*   +14
*+2 synergy bonus (5+ ranks in Knowledge (Nature)) = +16 aboveground.

Equipment:                           Cost    Weight
Arrows (59)                           3 gp    - lb*
Arrow, slaying (Fey)               2282 gp    - lb*
Backpack                              2 gp    2 lb
Blanket, winter                       5 sp    3 lb
Buckler, darkwood +1               1215 gp    5 lb
Chain shirt, wildwood +1           1500 gp   19 lb
Cloak of Resistance +1             1000 gp    1 lb
Efficient Quiver                   1800 gp    2 lb
Flint & steel                         1 gp    - lb
Longbow, Mighty (+1) Composite +1  2500 gp    3 lb
Potion, Cure Light Wounds x6        300 gp    - lb
Scimitar +1                        2315 gp    - lb*
Sickle                                6 gp    2 lb
                                  =================
                                  12924.5gp  37 lb
*Items stored in the Efficient Quiver weigh nothing

Money: 75 gp, 5 sp

Total Weight:   37 lb (light load)

                Light   Med    Heavy       Lift  Push
Max Weight:     0-43    44-86  87-130      130   650

Spells per day: 5/4/3

Spells known:
Cantrips:      all
Level 1:       all
Level 2:       all

Age: 23
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 160lb
Eyes: hazel
Hair: brown
Skin: tanned
```
*Appearance:* Of middling height and build, there’s not a lot to set Shandul Endathar apart - until you look into his eyes. When you do, you see that this young man has seen things which most of us only experience in our nightmares. Still, he is quiet without brooding, and pleasant without excessive heartiness, so that’s reassuring. So too is the presence of his eagle companion, a beautiful honey-coloured bird which he calls Golden. Such a noble creature surely would not travel with a villain, or a madman!

*Background:* Shandul grew up on the edge of the Bloodsworn Vale. He's spent his life exploring it - at first playing on the margins, shooting at the target in the grassy glades, then, later, as a hunter exploring the main tracks into its depths.
He knows that it is a dark place, and a dangerous one. He knows this from first-hand experience. While still a boy, he wandered off the well-travelled tracks. He lost his way and strayed into the territory of a dryad who _charmed_ him and kept him as her slave for nearly a year. Unfortunately, this dryad, unlike most of the breed, was a twisted and malevolent individual. She delighted in finding new ways to abuse and humiliate him ... while simultaneously binding him to herself with stronger and stronger bonds.
Eventually he came to his senses, and after a frantic scramble through a wood somehow made hostile and nigh impassable, he made his way to his home. His family greeted him with delighted disbelief, since they had been sure that he had perished, and that his bones would never be found.
Thereafter he continued to walk the woodland paths - now as a ranger trained in the ways of the fey - but he was careful to avoid certain sections of the Vale.
Unbelievably, however, some five years later, he was following a stag which stayed just out of bowshot, and found himself in the same place. To say that the dryad was delighted was an understatement - she had not had a pleasing plaything since last he was under his spell. To cut a long story short, he once more succumbed to her magics, and this time was lost to his family and community for nigh on three years.
When he returned, wasted and haunted, it was a long time before he could face the shadows of the woods. Eventually, though, he recovered his sense of himself, and recognized that he could either cower in the cottage or face his fears. But if he were to face them, then it must be as one who understood the deeper secrets of nature - so he undertook training as a druid.
He still carries his bow, and he can shoot further and faster than anyone else in the village - and he carries in his quiver a special arrow, one destined for the heart of his nemesis, should he ever meet her again.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I'll decide on actual levels and such once I've had a chance to thoroughly examine the classes and races listed above, and thought about exactly what I want Colias to be able to do.



That's perfectly fine, Insight. 6th level characters offer quite a bit of flexibility in your choices, so take your time. That's one of the reasons why I'm recruiting over the course of a week.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 17, 2007)

I am definitely interested!

*Name:* Rilander Shadowmorn
*Race: * Wood Elf
*Class: * Druid 6
*Alignment:* N
*Feats: * 1st: Spell Focus - Conjuration, 3rd: Augmented Summoning 6th: Elephant Hide


*Role:* Secondary Healer, Secondary Blaster, Secondary Buffer, and Summoner

*Notes:* Longsword and longbow wielding druid, with black bear animal companion.

*Background:* He has spent most of his life in the forest.  After being born to parents in a secluded Wood Elf village, deep inside the forest, he grew up as a typical child in his village.  When he was still a young boy, he had a fascination with nature -- his forest in particular -- granted, there were a lot of woodsmen in his village, but he was more in tune with the ebb and flow of the wood -- the health of the forest and the overall aura of the plants and animals.  He joined a circle of druids years later, and has lived with them, protecting their charges since then.

*Motivation:* His circle has been watching the Vale for many years.  The forest was once vibrant and full of life -- but over the years has begun to show signs of darkness and decay -- trees have stopped growing, areas that were once fully forested are now empty fields full of dead tree trunks.  Recently, the circle has discovered evidence that an evil Fey group has been growing deep within the Vale.   The influence of the evil Fey has been growing unchecked and threatens to destroy the balance.  He has been tasked with restoring this balance.  Knowing that he alone would not be able to tackle this task, he had ventured to the city in search of additional help.  Once there, he found out that the kingdom has been seeking a band of adventurers to re-establish a trade route through the Vale.  Realizing that his goal might work in parallel with this trade route establishment, he has signed on with the band of adventurers.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 17, 2007)

*Background*
An Ascetic Disciple of Nature who values the quiet and solitude of the forest. He relishes the sound of the wind blowing gently through the trees and the melodious sounds of a babbling brook. He is contemplative and generally quiet. His life consisted of hunting and gathering herbs and quite meditation.

He was content to live his life in quiet contemplation living in the monastery in the serene and natural surroundings, but something stirred in him and his bothers could feel it. They tested him and drove him harder and stronger pushing him into more martial arts. One day they just sent him away and said that he must go to (a specific city) to find that which causes the stirring within.

*Character Stuff*
He will most likely be an archer type -  Possibly Zen Archery - I know there is a feat for that out there somewhere. 

Ranger 6 (elven or human?)??
Would it be possible to change out some class abilities such as Spells/Companion/Light Armor for the Monk's AC Bonus/Unarmed Combat Damage/Speed Increase?   

*Role:* Mobile Archer
*Skills* will most likely be Conc, Know (Nat), Survival, Hide, MS, Spot, Listen
*Feats: *PBS, Precise Shot, Zen Archery


----------



## Torillan (Jul 17, 2007)

*Name:* Kr'taal
*Gender:* Male
*Race:* Bugbear
*Class:* Fighter/Rogue
*Party Role:* Tank/skirmisher
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Personality:* Quiet, observant.  Respects authority, but that respect must be earned through courage and honor.
*Character Notes:* Kr'taal is a classic "strong, silent type"; speaks only when spoken to, and seems contemplative (although he is most likely sizing up competition for a potential beating!)

His primary weapon will most likely be a spiked chain, obtained from his former master (Human mercenary captain) who was a mentor of sorts.  Kr'taal was very small when he was taken in a raid, and raised in human fashion.  This has helped curb some of his more "unsavory" racial traits.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 17, 2007)

*Grendel Firestorm (CN[G] Half-Orc Barbarian)*

Grendel Firestorm is a long way from happy or sane. He seems right enough at times, but don't look too closely or you just might see the that completely lost but intelligent twinkle in his eye. As a Half-Orc raised in an orcish society his life could have been easier. Grendel can be brutal and full of bouts of insane rage, anger, and brutality; and at times he can be scarily observant, insightful, and kind. Quiet and somewhat twitchy, but generally off.

To those he sees as friends or companions he can basically be relied upon. You can definitely count on that he is not all there and will most likely do something unexpected. He is more talk than action so one does not need to be so afraid of him, but when he acts he acts with the full conviction of the firestorm that rages within him.

He does not talk about his past and gets angry if people ask him about it. He is just concerned with his needs now. He does not think about the past or the future. His companions throughout life do that for him and he usually remembers what they tell him. He is not stupid, by any means he just sees the world a little differently than everyone else.

*Role:* Medium Armored Two Handed Tank
*Weapon of Choice:* A two handed weapon - possibly even a reach weapon 
*Possible Feats:* Power Attack, Imp Toughness, Endurance, Die Hard, Run, Blind Fighting [just listen to the voices]

*Possible Skills:* Survival, Swim, Jump, Climb, Intimidate


----------



## Insight (Jul 17, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to change out some class abilities such as Spells/Companion/Light Armor for the Monk's AC Bonus/Unarmed Combat Damage/Speed Increase?




The Druidic Avenger variant from UA allows this.  Also, your Zen Archery feat is in Complete Warrior.  It uses WIS instead of DEX for ranged attacks.


----------



## Insight (Jul 17, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> That's perfectly fine, Insight. 6th level characters offer quite a bit of flexibility in your choices, so take your time. That's one of the reasons why I'm recruiting over the course of a week.




I'm interested in using the Fey bloodline from UA.  See above for my other changes.

Yeah, my character is basically useless in combat, but he should be fun to roleplay!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 17, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (ChG)*

Aelish Karn is Human (most likely) Noble who is running from his duty of becoming the 3rd husband in an arranged marriage. He does not disapprove of becoming the 3rd husband as much as marrying someone that he does not know. His family has arranged this marriage to repair the damaged relationship with their family and an elven family. Having the choice and freedom to do as he wills and to live and love who he wishes. 

He currently finds himself somewhere that is not home running from his family and those that wish to bring him back to fulfill his duty. 

Human Bard/Fighter or Swashbuckler or Marshal or something like that

*Role:* A lightly armored melee combatant who will work towards tactical use - protecting casters, intercepting mooks and so on.

*Weapons of Choice* Most likely a rapier and dagger
*Possible Skills:* Perform, Know, Disguise, Sens motive, bluff, Diplomacy, Jump 
*Possible Feats:* Wpn Focus, Wpn Spcl, Two Wpn Fight, Imp Init, Wpn Fin, Combat Expertise

*Insight* Thanks for the pointers


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 17, 2007)

*Name:* Dumnorix
*Gender:* Male
*Race:* Killoren
*Class:* Spirit Shaman 6
*Party Role:* blaster/utility caster, secondary healer
*Alignment:* Neutral Good

*Background:* Dumnorix is wandering the world, looking to learn as much as he can of its workings before returning to his clan.  He hopes by his exploits to prove his worthiness to become an elder of his community, but recognizes that he has a long way to go.

*Personality:* Quiet and observant, Dumnorix is quite dedicated to the task of exploration.  He is curious, but reserved.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 17, 2007)

*Name:* Vorastrix
*Gender:* Male
*Race:* Dragonborn/Dragonwrought (kobold)
*Class:* Dragonfire Adept
*Alignment:* Lawful Good

I'd like to play a small dragon who'd serve as the party's main blaster. To that end I'd propose a Dragonborn/Dragonwrought (kobold) dragonfire adept (or possibly warlock). The character's primary attack will be his ranged/area breath attacks. Combined with an assortment of special class abilities and the ability to fly he'd be versatile in combat. Outside of combat, he could perform aerial surveillance/reconnaissance.

Because of his inherent link with Bahamut, I'd imagine him to be good-natured, spiritual and self-assured of his purpose. Being a dragon, he'd naturally have a proclivity to covet wealth while his kobold side would make him a touch curious and craven.[Sblock=Background]Even before it was hatched, Vertrix the kobold All Watcher of the Drachenfell, cleric of Kurtulmak and Speaker of the mighty Drachenflagrion knew that the strange speckled egg would be a problem. It was clearly a dragonwrought egg and the reason he'd been summoned to the hatchery. Usually a clear sign of Kurtulmak's blessing and the Tiamat's favor, the laying of a dragonwrought egg was a reason to celebrate. The female fosterers however were all huddled together near the door while Vertrix examined the egg; their demeanor spoke only of fear and uncertainty. There would be no celebrating today for the odd silvery spots covering the shell of the egg could only mean that the embryo it contained had a unholy metallic dragon's blood.

It was Vertrix's responsibility to determine if the egg was a curse upon the tribe or not. He would have to decide quickly for rumors were already spreading throughout the warrens. Soon panic would disrupt the order of the warrens. The venerable kobold turned the egg over delicately in his claws, watching the torch light glinting off the silvery spots. Destroying it immediately would be the simplest course of action, but would it be the wisest? If it was a sign from his god wouldn't he be upset to have it destroyed? Perhaps it was some sort of test or even an odd blessing. Dragonwrought kobolds were usually the blessed paragons of a kobold tribe, serving as champions or even leaders of their kin. Did this egg hold such a being or if allowed to hatch and grow would it prove to baleful to his people? Perhaps it was meant to be a sacrificial offering meant for he to offer up to Kurtulmak as a show of fealty to their god and a reaffirmation of their rejection of the unholy metallics' nature.

But what of his master Drachenflagrion, the dragon king? How would he react to the news that such an egg had been laid? Would he care or simply wash his claws of the matter? Would he wish to keep the egg or perhaps sacrifice it himself? Would Vertrix arouse the great red's anger if he made the decision himself without consulting the king? This whole matter was fraught with peril. With resignation, the All Watcher wrapped up the egg in a swaddling cloth, stood and left the chamber. The king would have to be made aware, there was simply no other option.

******

Drachenflagrion, King of the Drachenfell, regarded the curious object from the side with a single slitted eye. "It was laid this morning?" asked the great beast. The prostrated old kobold could barely manage to respond, the might of the dragon chasing away any confidence he might of felt. "Y-yes your majesty." The red dragon turned his head to bring his snout closer to the egg. Opening his maw a few inches allowed the wyrm to flick his forked tongue across its surface, leaving a black smoking mark where it had made contact ever so briefly. "Hmmm... It stinks of a metallic's stench." Turning back to regard the softly whimpering kobold the dragon asked in a disinterested tone of voice "Have you thought of what to do with it?" "I-I-I threw the b-bones earlier and they sh-sh-showed that it would n-n-not be unfavorable to... destroy it." The dragon pondered Vertrix's response for a few long moments to further unsettle the tiny kobold. Dracheflagrion exhaled slowly, allowing the heat and stench of brimstone to wash across his servant, causing Vertrix to cough and quiver in ever growing fear. The red soon chose to relent before the little reptile in turn fainted or wet the floor of his audience chamber. "I am pleased that you have brought this to me. As you know, next year will be my one hundredth and first birthday. I think offering this thing's lifeblood to Tiamat would be a good way to mark the occasion; I hear that gods like that sort of thing. Take it, hatch it and bring the creature back to me at that time, along with my yearly tribute. It should at least taste life before I kill it, so that it'll know what it's losing to me. That's my will. Begone." Vertrix reached out, clutched the egg and quickly began scuttling backward out of the chamber and away from his master.

******

The tiny unhatched dragon didn't understand the meaning of the words it heard inside its shell, but it headed the call to action nonetheless. Instinctively it tried to straighten its spine, causing the small stubby horns at the back of its head to scrape the interior of the shell. A few such motions caused a crack to mar the previously intact egg. Immediately fluid began to drain away. In reaction the little reptile inside the egg spasmed more avidly until its frilled head finally broke through. The tiny helpless creature opened its glowing eyes for the first time and looked around confusedly at the world beyond. All watcher Vertrix leaned forward to examine the shining wyrmling's head up close. The venerable elder kobold's voice was, by comparison, cold and severe and made the newly hatched creature flinch. "Welcome to the world Ugly. Enjoy it while you can."

*******

The young dragonwrought kobold, Nurh, picked lightly at the raw meat on the ground before it. "What's the matter? Don't you like smoked gnome? There are plenty of kobolds who would be honored to be given such a meal." The All Watcher turned from the papers he was studying, an inventory of minted silver destined for the mighty Drachenflagrion's ever growing hoard, and looked at the small winged form chained to the foot of his worktable. As much as he disdained the creature, his lord and master had decreed that it should be kept alive until his birthday. Vertrix couldn't afford to let the accursed creature out of his sight for long until then, lest something unfortunate happen to it amidst the tribe.

The All Watcher turned back to his work. He made a few claw marks on a tally-stick tied at his belt and then riffled through the piles of parchment underneath. The elder pulled out a thoroughly detailed map of the Drachefell. He'd have to add the newly excavated mine tunnels to the map to have it ready to present to the king by next week. Concern caused his eyes to narrow and the light they shed to dim. The king wouldn't be pleased if the new tunnels weren't properly trapped by then; Voratrix had best head down there to review the trap-smiths' work himself. He turned to leave, only to see the silver-white dragonwrought silently standing at his side, carefully studying the map over his shoulder. The All Watcher wheeled about and snarled angrily at the bothersome wyrmling. Reining in his anger, Voratrix impatiently grabbed up his scrolls and papers and stormed out of the room. The kobold called simply "Nurh" settled back on the floor quietly. That same loving voice, his only real friend, came into his conscious mind as it often did: "Very good little Verastrix. Watch and learn. The righteous will have need of your knowledge soon."[/SBLOCK]I imagine that Vorastrix would have eventually been rescued from his kinsmen by the PC party when they attacked the kobold's warrens for their own reasons. With his insight into the place's layout and defenses Vorastrix would have proven an invaluable ally to the invaders.

In that respect the character comes with his own reason for being with the party, while also pointing at one of the group's previous adventures together.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 17, 2007)

A prototype construct of an old Artificer, on a mission.

Luie was brought to life by his master, old Grickin, a few years past. Unlike his two predecessors L-01 and L-02, L-03 was built for a purpose not of fighting, but of wielding magic. 

For years Luie, as he was named by Grickin, lived in seclusion in and around the Artificers mansion. He was slow to learn, but learn he did. Grickin, living in a warm and humid region, he guided Luie to focus on spells to cool down and water his plants. A couple of years past something changed. Grickin started to age. His memory started to fail, his strength was all but gone, and he spent more and more time in bed. 

One night Grickin cried out. He claimed a group of pixies had stolen his most precious posession; a small ebony figurine of a crane. Luis was sent out in the world, on a search to find the figurine.

It was only chance that brought to him the word of the call-to-arms against the fey. Perhaps the pixies was among them?


Name: L-03 aka Luie.
Gender: *shrug*
Race: Warforged.
Class: Warmage (Possibly going into the Elemental Savant prestige class later.)
Party Role: Nuker
Alignment: Neutral
Personality: To the point. Singleminded. 
Character Notes: A weird class/rance combo, but it would be interesting to try it out. He'll be weaponless, relying on his spells. He'll be frost/cold/ice/water focused. Feats will also be focused around improving his spells, nothing else.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to change out some class abilities such as Spells/Companion/Light Armor for the Monk's AC Bonus/Unarmed Combat Damage/Speed Increase?



I'd rather you find some way to accomplish your goal using the rules as written, FreeXenon. With all of the above mentioned splat books available, it seems like something could be worked out without house ruling it, no?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

Rayex, I can tell you right off the bat that I'm not going to take a Warforged character, sorry. I feel that they belong in Eberron games exclusively.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 17, 2007)

Fair enough!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I'm interested in using the Fey bloodline from UA.  See above for my other changes.
> 
> Yeah, my character is basically useless in combat, but he should be fun to roleplay!



I will accept the fey bloodline, Insight, no problem.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> *Name:* Dumnorix
> *Gender:* Male
> *Race:* Killoren



Brother Allard, the source of the Killoren race escapes me at the moment. Where is it from?


----------



## Rayex (Jul 17, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Rayex, I can tell you right off the bat that I'm not going to take a Warforged character, sorry. I feel that they belong in Eberron games exclusively.





No problem. I really like the Warmage class though, so I'll think abit what to do with Luie, but I'll make him something more lively. Will edit him when I've thought up something.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

Rayex said:
			
		

> No problem. I really like the Warmage class though, so I'll think abit what to do with Luie, but I'll make him something more lively. Will edit him when I've thought up something.



That sounds fine. A warmage is perfectly acceptable, I'd just prefer to see a different race.


----------



## Insight (Jul 17, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Brother Allard, the source of the Killoren race escapes me at the moment. Where is it from?




Races of the Wild.  I believe they are an LA +1 fey race.  Don't know much else about them other than the general impression that they were kinda cool.


----------



## Insight (Jul 17, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> I will accept the fey bloodline, Insight, no problem.




Since we have a week, I may come up with an alternate submission as well.  I don't normally do this, but since we have some flexibility here, I may do it.  

Can we get a general idea of how much inside/outside adventuring there will be, along with a general balance between socializing and combat?

Thanks!


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 17, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Brother Allard, the source of the Killoren race escapes me at the moment. Where is it from?



RotW is right.  They're +0 LA, though.  They have the Fey type and the Manifest Nature's Might (su) ability, which allows them to choose one of three different aspects which then govern what their racial bonuses are.


----------



## Insight (Jul 17, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> RotW is right.  They're +0 LA, though.  They have the Fey type and the Manifest Nature's Might (su) ability, which allows them to choose one of three different aspects which then govern what their racial bonuses are.




Oh, that's right.  Are they the ones that can switch their abilities every day, or am I thinking of that semi-lame race from RotD?


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 17, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Oh, that's right.  Are they the ones that can switch their abilities every day, or am I thinking of that semi-lame race from RotD?



No, that's them.  Spellscales (from RotD), though, do have a similar ability called Blood Quickening.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 17, 2007)

Incidentally, Albatross: if the Killoren are too cheesy or don't fit, I'd be happy to change him to a wild elf or something and add some fey ancestry feats.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 17, 2007)

I have been wanting to play a transmuter for some time now. I'm a little busy for the next few days but I will put in a submission by the deadline.

How much downtime will we be getting as characters? Enough to warrant creation feats?


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 17, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross, any feedback on my character proposal? Anything more I could add to it for your benefit?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I have been wanting to play a transmuter for some time now. I'm a little busy for the next few days but I will put in a submission by the deadline.
> 
> How much downtime will we be getting as characters? Enough to warrant creation feats?



I'm not sure how to answer your question, ethandrew, because the module hasn't been released yet. For that reason, I am short on plot details. If I had to submit a guess, I would say that there might not be a lot of down time, so it may not behoove you to invest in those feats. However, if you get admitted, and my guess is wrong, I wouldn't have any problem allowing you to swap them in after the fact.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Can we get a general idea of how much inside/outside adventuring there will be, along with a general balance between socializing and combat?
> 
> Thanks!



Mmm, no, because I don't know. The adventure hasn't been released yet.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Incidentally, Albatross: if the Killoren are too cheesy or don't fit, I'd be happy to change him to a wild elf or something and add some fey ancestry feats.



Nah, changing the race isn't necessary. Actually, this seems like the sort of game for which the Killoren make sense. Having said that, you are always free to change him, offer up an alternative 'version', or submit a second, altogether different concept.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> YeOldeAlbatross, any feedback on my character proposal? Anything more I could add to it for your benefit?



Well, since you asked...

I'm not always too keen on character concepts that I view as too far 'out there.' I tend to be a little more of a traditionalist when it comes to my D&D. Your concept isn't one that I would consider over the line, but it is sort of...on the edge, if that makes any sense at all.

I'm not saying he doesn't have a chance, but you _might_ want to consider an alternative concept as well. It can only help your chances.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

Weird, for some reason the Killoren race is not included in the Monster Index on WotC's webiste.... :\


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 17, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> I'm not saying he doesn't have a chance, but you _might_ want to consider an alternative concept as well. It can only help your chances.



Thanks for the honest assessment. I won't keep my hopes up then.

So your preference is for core races and classes then? I'll think about another concept, but I have to admit that I tend to gravitate towards the odd stuff myself. :\


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 17, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Thanks for the honest assessment. I won't keep my hopes up then.
> 
> So your preference is for core races and classes then? I'll think about another concept, but I have to admit that I tend to gravitate towards the odd stuff myself. :\



I'm sorry to disappoint you, Ambrus, but I do want to be honest with you about your concept's chances.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 17, 2007)

*Targath Four-Steins (Dwarven Fighter - Heavy Archer)*

*History*
Targath Four-Steins was born to a prodigious family of stonemasons, architects and miners. His family would often be in-charge of and head up expeditions to shore up and build mining complexes, as well as other high utility buildings in not so safe places. He feels not so prodigious as other in his family, such as his older brother and father, are and pales to them in the shadow of their professional accomplishments.

Targath is a boisterous and rowdy dwarf who cannot stay in one place for too long and yearns for adventure and danger. His family was expecting him to take up the family business, but he left on the eve that he was about to officially take up the family trade and banner.

Since he left he is a bit guilt ridden about it, but does not look back too often. He would like to return home to see his family and to explain, but he is not ready for that yet. Unable to tell his family that he wanted to travel and explore the world, and that he did not feel worthy to carry on his family trade he found a moment where he could escape with little guilt.

A small contingent of goblin scouts were checking out the mining advance team's encampment that he was working with and he followed them and killed as many as he could and just dissappeared to the surface not looking back.

He enjoys the thrill of danger and combat. Targath spent time in the local militia often performing as a guard around the mining and building sites that his family was working on. Often he would go with those who would build in dangerous areas full of all sorts of denizens.

*Description*
Targath's dingy red hair and beard contrast starkly with his bright jade-green eyes that sparkle full of experience and restlessness. He is always dressed in utilitarian clothes and is most often found in his marbled grey and white spiked scale mail with his bow in hand.

His clothes and gear are usually covered in a chalky dust or some sort of rubble or rocks that seem to find their way into his gear. If he coughs or moves too quickly you may see a bit of a dust trail in his wake or few small pebbles that have settled fall off his being.

*Character Stats*
Dwarven Fighter - Heavy Archer Long Bow and Armor Spikes
*Feats*
[L1] Point Blank [F1] Precise Shot
[F2] Wpn Focus [L3] Rapid Shot [F4] Wpn Spc 
[L6] Imp Toughness [F6]  Many Shot

*Skills*
Knowledge (Arch and Eng), Craft (Stonemason), Prof (Miner), Intimidate, Search

Would it be possible to get Know (Arch and Eng and Prof as class skills for this character?
If not, would taking Able Learner solve this little problem? I do not exactly remember what the feat does...


----------



## Insight (Jul 17, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to get Know (Arch and Eng and Prof as class skills for this character?
> If not, would taking Able Learner solve this little problem? I do not exactly remember what the feat does...




I think Able Learner is only for Humans and Half-"Humans".  It allows you to buy skills as if they were class skills for you (or maybe you pick a certain number of skills for this purpose, can't remember).


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 17, 2007)

Grrrr...  
That's what I was afraid of.....  

Thanx


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 17, 2007)

You might argue for the Education Feat - which is, admittedly, Eberron- and Faerun- specific, but which doesn't _feel_ like it.  It makes all knowledge skills class skills, and gives +2 on two specific knowledge skills of your choice.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 17, 2007)

That's a good start...
Perhaps Able Learner would be right about perfect for what I am going for...
Hmm...

I definitely do not want to spend more that 1 feat on getting my skills set up.


----------



## Drerek (Jul 17, 2007)

Ash, Male Human Warlock 6
Role:  Blaster Support/Face
Feats:  Fey Heritage line of feats from Complete Mage
Alignment:  Chaotic Good
Invocations:  Least--Beguiling Influence, Devil's Sight, Entropic Warding; Lesser--Fell Flight

Ash's powers do not stem from demonic sources, but the powers of the fey.  He feels some responsibility to keep the evil fey from giving his kind a bad name.  Also, he has some self interest in protecting his own hide from angry mobs.


----------



## Insight (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's another concept I'm considering...

*Name*: Sunia Casterunal
*Gender*: Female
*Race*: Elf
*Class*: Scout 4, Ranger 2 
_Scout 4_: BAB +3, Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +1, Skirmish (+1d6, +1 AC), Trapfinding, Battle Fortitude +1, Uncanny Dodge, Fast Movement +10ft, Trackless Step, Bonus Feat.
_Ranger 2_: BAB +2, Fort +3, Ref +3, 1st Favored Enemy, Track, Wild Empathy, Combat Style (Rapid Shot or Two Weapon Fighting).
*Party Role*: Sneak/Scout
*Alignment*: Chaotic Good
*Personality*: Sunia casts aside most stereotypical elf traits.  She welcomes members of all races in her fight against the evil fey who did her harm, even such races that elves normally loathe, such as goblins and orcs.  Sunia is a pragmatist, seeking always the shortest path to her goals.
*Background in Brief*: Sunia died fighting a pack of evil fey... but was brought back to life under mysterious circumstances.  Sunia now seeks not only revenge against the fey who killed her, but also to find out how she was resurrected, and who was responsible.
*Character Notes*: I'd take the Swift Hunter feat (Comp Scoundrel) to allow me to stack my Ranger and Scout levels for the purposes of determining bonus dmg and AC bonus while skirmishing (would boost to +2d6 dmg) and when favored enemies are selected.  At Ranger 4, I'd take the PHB2 option for Distracting Attack in place of the Animal Companion.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a couple of ideas, I'll throw both at you right now.

Trovar, Male NG Goliath Druid
Club and natural attacks are his primary weapons
Feats:  Spell focus and augment summoning
Spells:  Anything with the Earth descriptor/healing spells
Trovar would fufill the secondary tank/healer role.  Druids are hard to pin down, so he could fill a variety of roles.  He would have the goliath racial substitution levels from RoS as well.  He is a bit of a traditionalist in that he sees little use for the other elements besides earth.  Since he is limited to summoning earth elementals, he builds on that and takes only earth related spells.  Whether it has to do directly do with affecting wood, plants etc.  He would also refuse to leave the earth by flying around.  In Wild shape, he likes to grapple as well.


Harold, Male CN Human Scout4/Ranger2
Primary weapons:  Greataxe and armor spikes
Feats:  Two weapon fighting style(from ranger), Imp Init, Power attack, Favored Power attack, Swift Hunter, Imp Bull rush
Harold was a woodsman from the area where the fey had taken influence.  When he was driven from his home by the fey, he sought revenge, for their foul magics had cursed his mind, leaving him unaware of the area that he once called home.  He favors brutal tactics over grace, and if he has his way, not a tree or a fey will be left standing.  His primary role would be as scout and melee skirmisher.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 18, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to get Know (Arch and Eng and Prof as class skills for this character?



Yes, I don't mind tweaking class skills when it makes sense and fits with a character's background. That would be fine.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 18, 2007)

Kewl!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 18, 2007)

The first post of this thread has been brought up to date with all character ideas submitted so far. Please let me know if there are any errors or oversights.

Obviously, my worries about a lack of interest for this adventure were unfounded...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 18, 2007)

Concept #2:

*Name:* Percivilis the Pure
*Gender:* Male
*Race:* Human
*Class:* Favored Soul 6  (servant of Iomedae)
*Party Role:* Primary Healer, Face, Secondary tank
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Personality:* Pious, stern, friendly.  Percivilis can come across as abrupt and stubborn, but once you get to know him, you realize that he indeed hears all sides in an argument, and strives to make sure that everything is fair in the end.  He makes no effort to hide his devotion to his goddess.
*Background in Brief:*  Percivilis has received a message from his deity -- he wants the two kingdoms to grow their relations, to prevent war and bloodshed in the future.  Seeing that a trade route through the Vale could begin to work to those ends, Percivilis has signed up with the adventuring party that is being assembled to investigate the trade route formation.
*Character Notes: * Chain and Shield, wielding his goddesses favored weapon - the longsword, not afraid to wade into melee and show foes the true power of Iomedae.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's another concept, a heavy cavalry warrior-type halfling. He'd either be a dutiful fighter or a holy paladin depending on the makeup of the party. I might also consider levels in either Cavalier, some type of dragon-slayer or knight of the realm-type prestige class depending on whether it'd fit with the campaign's theme.

I'd see him focusing on the lance as his main weapon with an assortment of mounted combat related feats and skills.

*Name:* Jacoby of Amberlea
*Race:* Tallfellow
*Race:* Fighter and/or Paladin (and possibly Cavalier)
*Alignment:* Lawful Good[sblock=Background]Jacoby grew up amongst a peaceful community of halfling homesteaders in a small pastoral area along the foothills of the eastern mountains south of the Tulgey wood. Known for its swaying fields of golden grain, the halflings named their land Amberlea. Jacoby grew up knowing a simple life, helping his father by tending the farm's draft dogs. The years rolled by and they were a blur of sowing and reaping, interspersed with the simple joys of an urban life; the birthing of new livestock, harvest festivals, holidays and simply growing up. All that began to change in one dark summer when death came to Amberlea. A large green scaled wyrm, with wide spade-like teeth, long talons and small wings began to stalk the livestock of the community. None of the simple country folk were well versed in monster lore so none could properly identify what type of beast terrorized their land. Though some called it "the dragon" others thought it bore a resemblance to the creatures that lived in the nursery tales told to frighten children and thus named it the "Jabberwock".

At first it's victims were simply fat sheep, but then pigs and eventually a hen house full of chickens were slain and gobbled up. Many in the community were terrified and some families began to pack up their belongings to move on; the halfling way. Others sought to protect their livestock with clever traps and alarms and nighttime vigils, but the creature was wily and easily circumvented or overwhelmed the simple defenses set in place by the halflings. The slaughter continued. One night, when the farm next to Jacoby's family's own was attacked in the night, the grisly remains of the defenders who had stood vigil were found dismembered and half eaten. From then on the wyrm didn't limit itself to the lure of livestock, preferring the taste of halfling flesh. The community was horrified and most were ready to leave en masse when along came a mighty knight bearing a silver star pennon at the tip of his lance, clad in gleaming armor and mounted upon a huge horse easily the size of the Jabberwock itself! He addressed the community's elders and introduced himself as Sir Johann of Barduth. He told the townsfolk that we was a veteran warrior of the Order of the Dragon and assured them that he'd faced similar creatures before. He promised to confront the beast and return peace to Amberlea. The elders accepted the man's claims and encouraged their fellows to remain for an extra day or two. The knight, mounted upon his mighty steed, patrolled the community for two days without incident. Some thought that the creature had caught wind of the mighty hero and had died of fear.

Two days later the dragon skulked out of the Tulgey wood and into Amberlea. In the dwindling twilight, the Jabberwock lay siege to Jacoby's family's farm. As his father herded his wife and children into the root-cellar he instructed Jacoby to take a draft dog and ride like the wind to fetch the knight. With his heart pounding Jacoby fled the farm with all haste and soon found the knight. The two quickly returned to the farm together where they sighted the Jabberwock's tail poking out of the barn. The squeals of the terrified pigs and chickens could be heard as the beast feasted. The knight fired a few shots from his bow, skewering the visible tail and rump of the creature, which howled in pain and quickly turned to confront the new threat, its swift motion knocking down the barn's supporting wall with it's great head as it turned. The knight successfully shot a few more arrows at the beast before it sighted him, loudly burbled a challenge and began to charge while furiously beating its wings. The knight quickly dropped his bow and spare spears, spurred his horse into a gallop and leveled his lance at the Jabberwock. Mounds of turf flew into the air as the two combatants raced towards each other. The knight's lance found it's mark first and skewered the beast in the shoulder joint, badly wounding it. It roared in pain but still the beast was not yet dead and so it lunged forward and clamped it's mighty jaws onto the knight's leg, breaking the bone and tearing through greeve, muscle and flesh. The knight's horse reared and crashed it's mighty hooves down onto the Jabberwock's back and wings in a succession of thunderous blows which caused the wyrm to release the knight’s leg. In retaliation, the Jabberwock spun quickly in place and crashed it's serpentine tail into the horse's legs, bringing the mount crashing down and sending the knight rolling across the field. Down and defenseless, the horse was quickly dispatched by the beast's great claws and teeth. The knight, limply climbed to his one good leg and drew his sword and called out to the creature. It's maw dripping with blood and it's shoulder bleeding the beast looked up from its feast and slowly began to stalk towards the knight, carefully studying it's one remaining foe. The knight hopped forward and braced himself as best he could to receive the creature's attack. Jacoby couldn't believe the man's bravery; no halfling would have approached the beast in the first place let alone have remained teetering defiantly on one leg ready to continue fighting. As the beast charged the two combatants came once more together. The knight managed a few good sword strokes into the Jabberwock's wing and neck before himself being knocked back down. Even from his vantage point Jacoby could see the knight's bloody sword swinging and cleaving into the monster's torso as it fell upon the fallen knight. Too soon the fight was over. The blood soaked and gravely injured beast pulled itself off the dead knight and roared in victory. Apparently having had its fill, the Jabberwock began to limp weakly back towards the Tulgey wood to nurse its many wounds in relative safety.

Jacoby was crushed; he was certain the valorous knight had been going to succeed. Now that he was dead, Jacoby knew what would happen next. The halflings would pack up, abandon their farms and livelihood and flee. They would travel to other villages, beg for food and shelter and pray to survive the coming winter. Amberlea as he knew it would disappear. All the while, the Jabberwock would lick its wounds and slowly recover from the battle. It would be back to hunt other poor souls far too soon. That's the moment that Jacoby realized that he could not afford to run from the beast, nor could his people wait for another mighty human hero to come and challenge the beast. Opposing evil was as much his responsibility as it had been the fallen knight's.

Bending down, Jacoby picked up one of the knight's discarded spears lying at his feet. He walked forward to where the knight had dropped his lance after he’d used it to impale the beast and undid the blood-stained silver star pennon that graced it's shaft. This he tied to the spear he carried, which was still quite sizable for his small stature, though it would have to do. Raising the pennon back into the air as the knight had carried it, he continued forward to where the brave warrior had fallen. Who had been this valorous man who gave his life to defend a people he didn't even know? He closed the knight's wide, vacant eyes and uttered a prayer to the being whose silver star graced his pennon. He then picked up the large sword from the fallen knight's limp hand and strapped it to his own back with the knight's belt so that its point wouldn't drag along the ground. Ignoring the knight's sundered shield, which he couldn't have hefted anyway, Jacoby went to the remains of his family's barn. As the surviving animals continued to squeal in fear, Jacoby found the hen house's diminutive door torn from it's frame, yet still whole. This too would have to do as well. He took the small square door and strapped it to his forearm with rope while using that arm's hand to hold the door's handle as an impromptu shield. The remainder of the rope he spooled across his chest to serve as a meek layer of protection for his torso against the Jabberwock's long claws.

Finally, as the crows began to descend on the fallen knight and horse's remains, his family emerged from their refuge. His siblings stood about, mouths agape, staring at the carnage and destruction the battle had wrought on their humble farm. His mother wept and tried to reassure them that the monster had fled, that everything would be alright now. Jacoby heard her words but found no comfort in them. Her promises sounded hollow to his ears. Jacoby was trying to coax one of the family's draft dogs to carry him on its back when his father found him. Seeing his son arranged as he was, he immediately knew what Jacoby intended: "You're going to seek the Jabberwock?!?" "Yes. Someone has to." answered Jacoby as he mounted his uncertain steed. His father opened his mouth to protest but then saw the resolve in his eldest son's purposeful movements and the steady set of his eyes. That determination was the reason he'd sent Jacoby to fetch the knight while the rest of the family had taken shelter. "Beware it's bite..." his father finally said as he fixed his own leather cap onto his son's head, "...and don't let it catch you in its claws. Surely the animals of the Tulgey wood will be spooked by its passing. Don't let the calls of the birds distract you and keep clear of any other upset animals."

And so it was that Jacoby, astride his draft-dog, dressed in his farm clothes, armored with a coil of rope, his father’s leather cap and a hen-house door and holding aloft a large spear with a silver star pennon, left his farm behind and entered the Tulgey wood to hunt and slay the injured Jabberwock. He followed the trail of blood and ground up dirt left in the beast’s passing for nearly a league. He continued to track it late into the day when he finally came to rest at the foot of a large tumtum tree. Jacoby was beginning to grow frustrated at his lack of progress in sighting the creature when he was startled by the cracking of a twig from the direction he'd come. Whirling about, he saw in the long shadow of the tree a pair of hungry eyes, burning like twin embers in the dark. The beast had circled back in an attempt to surprise him! His dog began to bark, quickly turned tail and ran. The beast roared and charged the halfling, loudly beating the air with its small tattered wings as it came. Quickly raising the door to shield himself from its fangs, Jacoby planted the spear but into the ground and set it's point towards the Jabberwock ever-growing form. Although the spear bit deeply into the creature's hide, it's headlong rush snapped the spear’s shaft and the beast collided forcefully with the diminutive halfling, shattering the impromptu shield and knocking Jacoby senseless.

When he miraculously awoke sometime later, it was dark out and his dog was insistently licking his face. He found himself lying in a large pool of thick blood beneath the head of the Jabberwock. Wild eyed and breathing quickly, Jacoby scrambled backwards and desperately tried to free his limp arm from the ropes that had secured the door to it. Panicking, he drew the knight’s sword, but in the dim light, the halfling could see that the wyrm was long dead and already growing cold. Jacoby slowly walked back towards the wyrm. After a few long moments he hefted the sword overhead and began to slash and stab at it's hide while screaming in surprise and elation. After several deliberate strikes Jacoby succeeded in severing the dragon's head and, using his coil of rope, tied it to his dog's harness. And so it was that Jacoby dragged the Jabberwock's severed head behind him as he returned to his kinsmen in Amberlea and his waiting father's embrace.

While Jacoby's arm mended, life in Amberlea began to return to a semblance of normalcy. The knight was quietly buried in the village's cemetery and the Jabberwock’s head was soon mounted above the hearth of the local inn. Day after day, while he healed, townsfolk would ask Jacoby to recount the tale of the Jabberwock's demise. He told them the truth; that it was the knight who deserved the credit for the kill; that the beast had been severely wounded by the heroic efforts of the martyred knight and that he himself had only been lucky that the wyrm had run itself through upon his spear before knocking him out cold. When Jacoby failed to elaborate or embellish his tale to the satisfaction of the villagers the local tale-spinners took over, eventually composing the song to commemorate the event.

When he was healed Jacoby left Amberlea; much to the confusion of the locals and the sadness of his family. The moment that he picked up the fallen knight's spear he'd set himself on a different path than that of his kinsmen. Sir Johann had died fighting the good fight and now there was one less knight able to protect the helpless. Jacoby would take the knight's armaments and continue in that valorous hero's footsteps as best he could for as long as he was able.[/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 18, 2007)

Adur Rulklim – Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian

Background:
Priests, bards, wise-women, farmers – they all agree.  Loss changes a person.  It certainly did in Adur Rulklim’s case.  His clan members and countrymen all agree on that point.  They speculate (out of Adur’s earshot) as to the cause, though.  Was it being part of the army that was defeated by the orc horde?  Was it the loss of his brother, who died in his arms?  Was it the sight of the captured shieldmaidens being ravaged by the orcs?  Or was it the days of torture at the hands of the orcs?  None can say for sure, not even his kin, for when Adur returned to home after escaping the orcs, it was a different warrior than the promising soldier who left on the campaign trail in search of glory and honor.

Adur, once level-headed (for a dwarf at least), was now reckless.  He was always ready for a fight and if one didn’t find him, he sought it out.  Gone was the resolve of the warrior, it had been replaced with the primal rage of an animal.  Disciplined for insubordination and fighting, he was passed over for promotion.  No one could question his courage or fervor in battle, however.

Once the orcs were defeated, Adur mustered out.  Adur was unable to enjoy times of peace, however.  A restlessness burns within him.  There are battles to be fought and vengeances to be had.  Adur has gone in search of adventure, not as the soldier, but as the battle-rager he has become.

Notes:
My expectation is that Adur will take the role of a front-line fighter.  Unless I can make an unarmored battle-rager work, he’ll be lightly armored.  I haven’t decided if he’ll favor an axe or warhammer.  Axe obviously fits both the dwarf and barbarian mold but the warhammer is more of a link to his pre-barbarian past.  (Perhaps I’ll try two-weapon fighting if I can get it to work.)

Alignment will be Chaotic Good or Neutral.  I’m leaning towards CG.  Adur’s a crusading adventurer and it’s his chaotic disposition that alienated him from the orderly dwarven military & society rather than a coarsening of his soul.

I got the idea for the concept from Bad Axe Games’ Heroes of High Favor.  Battle-rager was a prestige class.  I don’t know if you’d consider allowing it but I figured I’d ask.  It appears that it would facilitate the armor-less dwarf concept.  If this were allowed, he’d be a fighter 2/barbarian 3/battle-rager 1.

Thanks,

Azgulor


A couple of decisions/modificaitons:
I think the class breakdown will be Fighter 3/Barbarian 3
Feats will likely include: Improved Unarmed Strike, Weapon Focus (Warhammer), Weapon Focus (Battle Axe)
Adur will likley carry both a dwarven warhammer and an orcish battleaxe.  The hammer is the weapon he's carried most of his military career and the axe will be the trophy taken from an orcish leader he slew during his escape from captivity.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 19, 2007)

s@squ@tch, I have updated the first post of this thread with an sblock that details the deities of the campaign world. You can feel free to refer to that list, and select a deity now for your Favored Soul concept.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 19, 2007)

The characters submitted list up top has been brought up to date, with the newest entries added.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 19, 2007)

For the record I am still interested and waiting until I get a little more freedom with my time and sit down and flesh out this transmuter. I'm debating on a PrC but I haven't yet found one that I like or qualify for, so if anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 19, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> For the record I am still interested and waiting until I get a little more freedom with my time and sit down and flesh out this transmuter. I'm debating on a PrC but I haven't yet found one that I like or qualify for, so if anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears.



That's just fine, you can take your time. I promise, I won't close recruiting early on you.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 19, 2007)

Heh! I had been planning on submitting a Warlock with Fey feats named _Aelfric Aethelwyne_, but I see Drerek beat me to it.

The other Idea I had been kicking around isn't so forest/fey specific.

A Human Factotum (Factotum is a base class from WoTC's Dungeonscape) who would be a jack-of-all-trades/skill monkey.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 20, 2007)

If you dont allow Manual of the Planes, remove the Half-Elemental

Name: Rook Stonearm
Race: Half-Earth Elemental Human
Gender: Male
Class: Fighter 2/ Wizard 2
Alignment: Chaotic good
Role: Tank/ Secondary Spellcaster

Description: Rook stands at 5'10". At a first look, one would think he is dirty, but it is only how his body is. His weapon of choice is the bastard sword. His hair is somewhat tangled but clean. Rook wears black and silver clothes over mail armor
Personality: Charismatic, tempered, easy going, a loner by circumstance
Reason for adventure: Was taught magic by his love, who was later killed. Wants to become as strong as possible to prevent others he love from meeting the same fate and to exact his revenge on the fey responseable for her death.
Skills/Feats/Spells: mixed skills of the wizard and fighter, most feats combat related, mainly offence spells

Edit: changed level


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 20, 2007)

hellrazor111 said:
			
		

> Class: Fighter 2/ Wizard 4/ Spellsword 1




This makes him 7th level w/o a LA?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 20, 2007)

Hmm...I have another idea, how would you feel about half-orc paragon class and the overwhelming attack variant monk(both from the SRD)?  The barbarian substitution from Complete Champion (which grants pounce) would also be used.  In case you are curious here is what is planned 

Turth CG Male Half-Orc Ex-Monk/Barbarian/Half-Orc Paragon/Fist of the Forest
*Feats:*  Great Fortitude, Power attack(monk bonus), IUS(monk bonus), Flying kick, Improved natural attack
*Primary weapon:*  Unarmed strikes.
*History:*Turth was found abandoned in a forest by a group of monks.  He was taken to the nearby monastery which was located just outside the forest as the base of a mountain.  Turth was taken care of by the monks who wished to emphasize Turth's racial strength in his training.  Turth excelled, and could shatter oak boards by the age of 5.  When Turth was 12, while gathering wood in the nearby forest, a great splittin sound was heard and the earth shook.  Turth hurried to the monastery, to find the only home and the only family he knew buried by a rockslide.  In his grief Turth ran into the forest.  There he returned to a near feral state, much like his orc ancestors.  The virtues that the monks taught him still remained though, he looked after the forest, as he thinks the sprits of the monks still walk among the trunks.
Primary Role:  Tank(ish) he will have decent AC and hp as well as damage.
*Personality:*Savage decribes Turth, he wears only what is necessary, what equipment he has, was recovered from the monastery ruins.  Although far from dumb, Turth speaks only when necessary or when excited.  He is a fierce combatant, swinging in long arcs with his fists, and leading with his feat, when his foes are further away.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 20, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Heh! I had been planning on submitting a Warlock with Fey feats named _Aelfric Aethelwyne_, but I see Drerek beat me to it.
> 
> The other Idea I had been kicking around isn't so forest/fey specific.
> 
> A Human Factotum (Factotum is a base class from WoTC's Dungeonscape) who would be a jack-of-all-trades/skill monkey.



I would allow a Factotum, hero4hire. Go ahead and write up some details, then I'll add your concept to the list up top.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 20, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> This makes him 7th level w/o a LA?



hellrazor111, this is correct. I'll still add your concept to the listing up top, but please be aware that the level distribution will need to be changed if your character gets accepted. Characters are going to start at 6th level for this game.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 20, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> I would allow a Factotum, hero4hire. Go ahead and write up some details, then I'll add your concept to the list up top.




I just had an idea.

In real world myths, Fey often steal babies and replace them with 'Changelings'.

In D&D (Eberron, Monster Manual III) Changelings are supposedly descended from Dopplegangers. A bit of twisting of the theme could make them more traditionally fey oriented.

If this doesn't sound appealing, I can still easily come up with a more human background.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 20, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Hmm...I have another idea, how would you feel about half-orc paragon class and the overwhelming attack variant monk(both from the SRD)?  The barbarian substitution from Complete Champion (which grants pounce) would also be used.  In case you are curious here is what is planned



I don't see anything there I couldn't work with, Evolution. I've added Turth to the listing in post #1.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 20, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I just had an idea.
> 
> In real world myths, Fey often steal babies and replace them with 'Changelings'.
> 
> ...



I'd look at the submission, hero, but only because Changelings feel less rooted in the culture of Eberron than do other races (mmm, Warforged, rayex?)

Hopefully, that doesn't seem like *too* much of a double standard...


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 20, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> I'd look at the submission, hero, but only because Changelings feel less rooted in the culture of Eberron than do other races (mmm, Warforged, rayex?)
> 
> Hopefully, that doesn't seem like *too* much of a double standard...




I will keep the same name as it sounds fey-like.

Off to bed but I have some stuff worked out in my head.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 21, 2007)

*Aelfric Aethelwyne* 

_Gender: Male
Race: Changeling
Class: Factotum 5/Chameleon 1
Party Role: Skill Monkey/ANY and every other secondary role
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Personality: Varies depending on role assumed, underlying sense of mischievousness _

Old wives tales say that you should never let the hearth go dark in a newborn’s room, and that the water in which the newborn child is washed should not be thrown out; and that a needle or some other item of cold steel should be affixed to a babe’s diaper. If one does not pay heed to these precautions, maybe…just maybe that child will be taken from the cradle by the fey and in it’s place, something else will be left. Something, while not evil, will be entirely not human.

So it was a young peasant's wife had given birth to her first child. Her mother, who lived some distance away, was on hand to officiate in the first duties attending its coming, but the evening before the day on which the child should be christened she was obliged to go home for a short time to attend to the wants of her own family, and during her absence the fire was allowed to go out.
No one would have noticed anything unusual, perhaps, if the child had not begun, to cry like a fiend. After some weeks, however, the parents began to observe a change. Whenever it was sad, or hungry, it’s appearance began to change. Bright blue eyes would darken; pink baby skin would take on a grayish hue. The Father wanted nothing more to do with the thing, but the mother still loved it like her own and would have nothing to do with killing it.

So young Aelfric grew, trying desperately to fit in, to hide his odd otherworldly nature.  A skill eventually honed to perfection, not only could he blend in, he could change, quite literally change, and with practice he could even become other people. People he knew, people he saw. There are limits to a young changeling’s skills, but Aelfric backed his up by emulating not only in appearance, but in deed. developing myriad skills and abilities to help aid in any impersonation.
He can not hide his mischievous and mercurial nature as a fey-kin. Aelfric purely enjoys fooling people and playing minor pranks, but still overall has a sense of longing and a burning desire to be accepted.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 21, 2007)

I will give you a named submission, hopefully in a few hours I can come up with something more here. But what I do have stands thusly:

Besik Kormahs
Male Elf
CN
Role: Primary spellcaster, buffer, cynic.
Transmuter 6, possibly a dip into Master Specialist, not quite sure, but at least 6 full spell progression levels.
Obviously his specialty school will be Transmutation, most likely forfeiting Conjuration and Illusion.
He will be a little jaded and skeptical toward the world, feeling his way is better than most. He's a little stubborn, but overall is a nice guy, just has his own idea of how things should run.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok, here goes then.

Linaa "Firehair" Grinnling.

Female Chaos Gnome Warmage 5

Linaa is a red haired, firespirtited little thing. Her obsession with fire has made her people both fascinated and a bit worried about her. From a young age, small fires appeared now & then. Always mysterious, always close to where she was.

As she grew up, she learned how to master her abilities. Now she roams around, keeping away from her homeland, affraid she migt burn the village down.


Linaa'll be a chaotic neutral, spirited nuker. She'll focus mainly on firespells, and will have feats reflecting her obsession and skill with fires. She'll most likely be weapon-less, as she never learned to use a weapon. After all, they most likley burst into flame.


----------



## LoneWarcaster (Jul 21, 2007)

Name: Traven
Gender: Male
Race: human
Class: Barbarian
Party Role: Tank/ secondary tank
Alignment: Chaotic good
Personality: Quite, listens, though when he gets some ale in him can be loud, talkative, and quite fun. (think of a mix between  scottish and nordic). 
Character Notes: Usually knows when to keep his mouth shut and when too open it, actually pretty intelligent for a barbarian, though he doesn't want everyone to know that. Traven usually wears hide armor and a kilt of his tribes colors.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, I see we don't have any cleric submissions yet, and inspiration finally struck me, so...

NAME: Malfaeus Epscalhorn
RACE/GENDER/CLASS: human male cleric of Abadar
ALIGNMENT: LN
ROLE: healing, combat support with spells and crossbow, motivational speaking 
FEATS: I'll focus on ranged combat, spell enhancement, and/or social skills, depending on what the party makeup needs most.

QUOTE: “It is our holy (and lucrative!) imperative to reclaim this brutal land for commerce and civilization, all to the glory of Abadar!”

Malfaeus is a middle-son of a powerful Noble clan, whose father had him devoted to the local temple of Abadar in return for financial backing in a political coup.  Living since the age of nine within the church hierarchy, Malfaeus has seen the wealth and power it wields, and has grown to sincerely believe that if such prosperity is the blessing of those devoted to Abadar, then it is only right that all mankind be allowed to reap such benefits. As such, he is a vigorous proselyte, striving to bring others to the faith by word and deed, demonstrating the bounty his god may bestow (either through acts of charity, or by acting as a living example with the ostentatiousness of his own accoutrements).  He sees the recent call-to-arms as the perfect opportunity to project the will of his god onto the land itself, bending the Bloodsworn Vale to the beneficial use of civilized society. Not to mention raking in a non-trivial fraction of the royal treasury for the effort! ...er, for the further glorification of Abadar, of course.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 22, 2007)

added "party role" type of stuff to post above.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Jul 22, 2007)

My original idea was that of a monk that prestiged into a Fist of the Forest, but then I realized that KB submitted a half-orc barbarian one. I decided to submit this idea plus another one due to the fact that KB has also submitted more than one concept -- so in case my Foresty character doesn't work I've got a back up.

Name: Xylia Silverwood
Sex: Female
Class: Monk/Barbarian ( Prestige class: Fist of the Forest -- Complete Champion)
Party Role: Fighter/ Animal handling / Survival
Alignment: LN
Personality: Very simplistic. Fairly feral. Genuine. Loyal. 
Background:

Xylia never knew her parents, for they had died long long ago. With no second of kin the toddler was left upon the front steps of a local monastary. Training amongst the men of the cloth, the youth learned the strict regimented ways of her new life style. Though the way of the monk wasn't what she had sought for herself. Xy wanted more - wished to see the world. And so, upon her 17th birthday she left behind everything she ever knew to see what else was out there. Traveling the country side, exploring the lush forests, meeting people of all different sizes and shapes. It was then that she came upon the Guardian of the Green. An organization that devoted themselves to protecting the woods. For once she actually felt as though she belonged, and it wasn't a tough decision to sign up. Adopting the characteristics of her furry brothers and sisters, Xylia travels the world aiding adventurers on their paths. 


Idea #2  ( not finished, will edit later ) 
Name: Thyra 
Sex: Female
Class: 2 Bard / 2 Marshall / 2 Squire of Legend ( Complete Champion )
Party Role: Support.
Alignment:
Personality: 
Background:


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 22, 2007)

OK, now Shandul's finished.


----------



## Insight (Jul 22, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Name: Xylia Silverwood
> Sex: Female
> *Class: Monk/Barbarian* ( Prestige class: Fist of the Forest -- Complete Champion)
> Party Role: Fighter/ Animal handling / Survival
> *Alignment: LN*




No offense, but Monk/Barbarian    

You're not going to be able to rage!  Why bother taking Barbarian at all if you can't rage?  I assume that prestige class lets you use your Barbarian abilities despite being Lawful or something along those lines, but still... the game starts at 4th level.  You're going to have to wait at least 3 levels to regain the ability to rage, assuming the prestige class lets you do that.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 22, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> but still... the game starts at 4th level.



Actually, 6th level.  

Your comments still hold, but I thought I'd correct you on the details...


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 22, 2007)

_NAME_: Gavin Sulgar
_RACE/GENDER/CLASS_: Human Male Paladin of Iomedae
_ALIGNMENT_: LG
_ROLE_: Melee, Defensively Minded, Protector
_FEATS_: None for sure but anything that allows him to better protect those around him. I am interested in Improved Smite but not sure of the pre-req. I will have to check when I get home from work.

_QUOTE_: "If I die today then it is the will of Iomedae and I shall swiftly answer her call."

- Gavin has no home and has become a knight errant(I hope that is the right term).
- Gavin is entirely devoted to his goddess and her teachings. He is not a zealot though, Iomedae guides him in all things but not to the point of blindness.
- Doing what is right is more important then what has been asked of you.


----------



## Insight (Jul 23, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Actually, 6th level.
> 
> Your comments still hold, but I thought I'd correct you on the details...




Oh, duh sorry   

Anyway, it's not my character, just thought I'd point it out.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 23, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Oh, duh sorry
> 
> Anyway, it's not my character, just thought I'd point it out.



Point well taken, in my opinion.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 23, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> No offense, but Monk/Barbarian
> 
> You're not going to be able to rage!  Why bother taking Barbarian at all if you can't rage?  I assume that prestige class lets you use your Barbarian abilities despite being Lawful or something along those lines, but still... the game starts at 4th level.  You're going to have to wait at least 3 levels to regain the ability to rage, assuming the prestige class lets you do that.





I dont have the book in front of me, but I seem to remember that there might be some rules synergy going on with Barbarian and Monk going into Fist of the Forest...

So you may be too quick too judge!   

I do remember the prestige class had fairly easy prereqs so she may actually start with a level of it and not have to wait like you say...


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 24, 2007)

A reminder:

Today is the last day to submit a character concept for this game.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 24, 2007)

*Antilles, Male Changeling (Samurai/Ranger??)*

Ale Male Changeling LN Samurai (CWar)/Ranger or ROgue?? or something like that? 

*Role:* Semi-Stealthy?? Light/Medium Two-Weapon Tank 

*History: * Ale was a member of a now destroyed Human Barony that was overrun with Humanoids. Ale was an elite agent for the Baron and Baroness and his family. He now finds himself a dedicated warrior without a lord. He laments the loss of his lord and family and feels that he has somehow failed them. He hopes to one day be able to gain some level of justice for them, but does not see how, for he is a lone warrior.

He is dedicated to his training and still swears fealty to his lost Baron. He practices daily his martial art as taught to him by his Baron, mentor, and paternal figure. In practicing his forms he sometimes gets lost in memories of his training and his life then. He is a warrior supreme with a special gift of blending in with the rest of the world.

*Description:* His form before was as Anthius of the Vale the adopted son of the Baron. Anthius was a strong human male with long brown hair brought back into a pony tail and blue eyes. The Baron knew Athius' true form as did his entire family.

Now he takes the form of just Atilles, no last name, a half-elven male warrior with short dity blond hair, scruffy brownish goatee with a haggard look about him.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 24, 2007)

Quite the slew of proposals. So when do we find out if we're in?


----------



## Insight (Jul 24, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Quite the slew of proposals. So when do we find out if we're in?




Tomorrow is the 25th, so I presume sometime thereafter.  For the record, I'm in the DM's other PBP game, and he was able to come to a decision fairly quickly with that group (though I'm pretty sure he had less applicants for that game).


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> (though I'm pretty sure he had less applicants for that game).




Or at the very least not as many _multiple_ concepts from applicants


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry for not editing my concepts yet, a night in the ER and 24 hour bed rest will do that to a person. Anyway, I wasn't concerned with the loss of raging once per day. I took a level of barbarian for several reasons. The d12 hd, the skills, the fast movement, and the base atack to get me to the Fist of the forest by 5th so that I could have a level of it starting the game. I also took Barbarian for the flavor; it made her a bit more animalistic/savage. I don't nor have I ever power gamed a character.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 25, 2007)

Let's call the recruiting process for this one officially closed!   

I want to thank everyone who has expressed an interest in this game. As I've said, I will be selecting only five players for this game. Clearly, there are many, many more than five good players interested. A lot of very worthy characters will have to be left on the cutting room floor, so to speak. That's my way of saying please don't feel too badly if you don't get chosen...the odds are long.

Having said that...I intend to announce the players by Friday. This will allow those selected to work on full character sheets while I am away. I am moving this weekend, and I don't expect to have an internet connection up and running again until sometime next week. Hopefully, Monday, but it may take a bit longer.

That's it for now...I have a tough job ahead of me.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 25, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Anyway, I wasn't concerned with the loss of raging once per day. I took a level of barbarian for several reasons. The d12 hd, the skills, the fast movement, and the base attack to get me to the Fist of the forest by 5th so that I could have a level of it starting the game. I also took Barbarian for the flavor; it made her a bit more animalistic/savage.




Actually not bad reasoning. It would be cool if you could weasel the Rage in since it fits nicely with the Fist of Forest abilities, but a Barb1/Monk4/FoF1 probably still would kick some butt.

Probably would have a real nice ground speed.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 27, 2007)

Let the suspense end! I've decided to go with this group for our five for this game...

ethandrew: Besik Kormahs, Elf Transmuter
FreeXenon: Aelish Karn, Human Fighter/Bard (Swashbuckler Type)
Azgulor: Adur Rulklim, Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian
Boddynock: Shandul Endathar, Human Druid/Ranger
s@squ@tch: Percivilis the Pure, Human Favored Soul

As I've said, I had to turn down lots of worthy players for only five spots, so I regret that so many of you had to be disappointed. Best of luck to you all in the future!   

Now, onward to business...as I've said, I'll be moving over the weekend, so my hope is that you all will be busy little bees creating character sheets, so we can get ready and start shortly after my internet access resumes. Of course, it will also help if Paizo releases the adventure, but I think their website said that should be on July 31st.

I'll still have net access through tomorrow, so if there are any immediate questions, ask away.

Thanks all!
YOA


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 27, 2007)

Please use this Rogue's Gallery thread to work on your character sheets.

Thank you!


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 27, 2007)

Cool! Thanks. I was surprised at how few arcane submissions you received. For the record, I did name him and edited it into the post where I listed him, but by the time you get back, all will be fulfilled. Probably before then too. Congrats on the move and have fun.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 27, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Cool! Thanks. I was surprised at how few arcane submissions you received. For the record, I did name him and edited it into the post where I listed him, but by the time you get back, all will be fulfilled. Probably before then too. Congrats on the move and have fun.



So noted, I hadn't noticed yet that your character had been named. I edited my post above to include Besik's name. Thanks!


----------



## Azgulor (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, YOA.  I'm itching to try my character out.  I'll be posting his character sheet this weekend.

Azgulor


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 27, 2007)

Great! I'll polish up the CS and post it as soon as I can.

And now to think green!  

'Nock


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks!  I look forward to playing this one!

I am out of town now, but i will have my character done on Monday.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 27, 2007)

Kewl!  Thanks! 
I should will have the character done this weekend!


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 30, 2007)

Okay, I have a question/request. I am wanting a Hippogriff familiar, which is available through Complete Warrior's Improved Familiar. However, I need to be CL 7. So, I was wondering if by taking on of the feats in Complete Mage that bumps up some of my spells to be considered CL 7, instead of my normal CL 6, if I could qualify   

What I'm looking at right now is Wizard 3 | Master Specialist 2 | Mindbender 1.

Progression would be as follows:

7th Level - Master Specialist
8th Level - Master Specialist
9th Level - Master of the Unseen Hand
10th Level - Master of the Unseen Hand
11th Level - Master of the Unseen Hand
12th Level - Master of the Unseen Hand
13th Level - Master of the Unseen Hand
14th Level - Master of the Unseen Hand
15th Level - Archmage
16th Level - Archmage
17th Level - Archmage
18th Level - Archmage
19th Level - Archmage
20th Level - Paladin


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 30, 2007)

Right, Shandul's ready to go. I've made one assumption that I'd better check with you. When detailing his companion Golden's tricks, I've included the 'work' trick, but assumed that instead of push/pull a medium or heavy load, the eagle can carry a light load on command (which would allow him to fly off with something held in his claws).

Let me know if that's not OK.

'Nock


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello all!

The move went pretty smoothly, but I am waiting for home internet acces...I'm on a borrowed connection right now. I don't have time yet to carefully go over the sheets that are done, but I will answer a couple of questions. 



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> Okay, I have a question/request. I am wanting a Hippogriff familiar, which is available through Complete Warrior's Improved Familiar. However, I need to be CL 7. So, I was wondering if by taking on of the feats in Complete Mage that bumps up some of my spells to be considered CL 7, instead of my normal CL 6, if I could qualify



ethandrew, I don't mean to be a killjoy, but I think that's just a bit of a stretch. I'm gonna have to nix the hippogriff.   



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> Right, Shandul's ready to go. I've made one assumption that I'd better check with you. When detailing his companion Golden's tricks, I've included the 'work' trick, but assumed that instead of push/pull a medium or heavy load, the eagle can carry a light load on command (which would allow him to fly off with something held in his claws).



I'm fine with that, Boddynock.

As for a timeframe for this game...I think we're probably about a week from getting things rolling. I think we can get the character sheets finalized in that time. Oh, and Paizo still needs to release the adventure too, that would help.   Should be any day now, though.

Keep plugging away on those sheets, guys. Thanks!


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 31, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> I'm fine with that, Boddynock.



Thanks, YOA. Glad the move went well. See you in a week!

'N


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 31, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *YeOldeAlbatross*[sblock]You will find my character below. I have planned him all out. There are only three potential probs with him. I am hoping that what I have done will be OK. If not I can work on buildinghim differently.
> 
> *SKills:* You were generous with skills with a different character I was thinking about - the Dwarf, I am hoping that with my character history that thes skills that I have chosen will work.
> 
> ...



FreeXenon, I'll address your concerns here...

[sblock]
First off, I hate multiclassing penalties, so don't worry about those at all. Your prospective build looks perfectly acceptable to me.

Second, I am okay with your skill allocations and synergy bonus additions. It looks to me like you're trying to create an interesting character, not powergame. For that reason, I have no problems here. I don't see a good Profession: Herald roll breaking the game, so go for it![/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 31, 2007)

One last thing, I'll give you a little text from Paizo's website to whet your appetites...

_The Bloodsworn Vale, once a waypoint on a vital trade route, has lain uncivilized for years. The roads are overgrown, and unsavory creatures have moved in, staking their claim to this forsaken land. Now, King Arabasti of Korvosa has decided to reclaim the vale and reopen the trade route. However, things haven't gone as well as planned. A work crew has been butchered. Caravans have been attacked. And the king is way behind schedule. Enter you and your band of adventurers!_


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 31, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> ethandrew, I don't mean to be a killjoy, but I think that's just a bit of a stretch. I'm gonna have to nix the hippogriff.




That's perfectly fine, it's probably better in terms of a quality caster anyway. I just liked the idea of riding a hippogriff into battle. I should have the character up pretty soon, I've got it statted out for the most part, just need equipment and one more feat.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 31, 2007)

Rock'n!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 31, 2007)

What sort of person would it have been appropriate for me to work for? A baron, duke, or king or someone else? This King Arabasti ? ...or is there a name that would be more appropriate or can make it whatever I want as it will not matter?

Are we going to start out knowing each other and/or working together or will we meet in this Bloodsworn Vale?

I have changed my history to reflect the Paizo blurb you posted with me working for the mentioned king.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 1, 2007)

YOA: Do you mind if I change the Favored Soul class skill of Knowledge (Arcana) to Knowledge (Religion)?  It just doesn't make any sense for a divine caster to not have knowledge (religion) as a class skill..


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 3, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> What sort of person would it have been appropriate for me to work for? A baron, duke, or king or someone else? This King Arabasti ? ...or is there a name that would be more appropriate or can make it whatever I want as it will not matter?
> 
> Are we going to start out knowing each other and/or working together or will we meet in this Bloodsworn Vale?
> 
> I have changed my history to reflect the Paizo blurb you posted with me working for the mentioned king.



FreeXenon,

I'm tentatively okay with your character's background having ties to the afore-mentioned King Arabasti. If, however, I read something in the module that makes me think that's a bad idea, I'll let you know and you can maybe rework that to be a lower-level noble. To that end, I should say now that the adventure module was just released, so I'll enjoy reading that over the next couple of days.   

As for your second question, I think it's up to the players to reach a consensus...however, I will say that it would be easier to jump right into the meat of the adventure if we say that the characters are already an established adventuring party. That's my two pence.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 3, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> YOA: Do you mind if I change the Favored Soul class skill of Knowledge (Arcana) to Knowledge (Religion)?  It just doesn't make any sense for a divine caster to not have knowledge (religion) as a class skill..



Sure thing, that's not a problem.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 3, 2007)

Fair enough on both accounts.

What do you guys think about starting off together or should we do some RP'ing to have us get together and see how well our personalities mesh?


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 3, 2007)

The woodsman strides into the village. He heads for the fountain in the square and stoops to wash the dust of travel off his face and hands. Then he finds a spot nearby to sit and rest. When he does, there's a flurry of wings, and a large, golden eagle alights on a nearby branch. They wait, content to see what the day will bring.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 3, 2007)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> The woodsman strides into the village. He heads for the fountain in the square and stoops to wash the dust of travel off his face and hands. Then he finds a spot nearby to sit and rest. When he does, there's a flurry of wings, and a large, golden eagle alights on a nearby branch. They wait, content to see what the day will bring.



Hold up there, 'Nock, let me get an In-Character thread started up.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 3, 2007)

*Map*

Would it be OK if I started with a rough map of the surrounding countryside for Bloodsworn Vale, even an *inaccurate* one? Rather fitting considering. Perhaps free or I have about 17 gp left and with my background and skills I should be able to get one on the cheap or so?


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 3, 2007)

YOA[sblock]Could you also post to me anything that I might know about the players when I see them like with the dwarf the war he fought in or the clan that he is from due to his tatoos and anything else that my knowledge skills might tell me.[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 3, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Would it be OK if I started with a rough map of the surrounding countryside for Bloodsworn Vale, even an *inaccurate* one? Rather fitting considering. Perhaps free or I have about 17 gp left and with my background and skills I should be able to get one on the cheap or so?



You can start with that for free, FX. It could be a map with some general geographic features, and so forth. I don't have any problem with that.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 3, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> YOA[sblock]Could you also post to me anything that I might know about the players when I see them like with the dwarf the war he fought in or the clan that he is from due to his tatoos and anything else that my knowledge skills might tell me.[/sblock]



[sblock=FreeXenon]I'll work on getting some of this together for you, but it just might take me a little time.[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 3, 2007)

FX, how's this for a start for your map?


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 3, 2007)

That's about perfect Thanks!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 3, 2007)

Is the Leadership feat allowed?

Also, I know that I have not updated the RG post yet with Percivilis -- I have most of him done in my PbP character thread, but I am waiting on the Magic Item Compendium to be delivered to me so I can try out some off the wall items I am hoping to find.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 3, 2007)

Where will we be meeting on the map?

*YOA*[sblock]...also perhaps anything that I might know about Bloodsword Vale from my knowledges and background. 

As a background note - I can be here not in the official service of the king, but here on an extended term of leave from service and I just happen to find adventuring somewhere far away from my family very convenient and of a benefit to the king.   [/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 3, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Is the Leadership feat allowed?
> 
> Also, I know that I have not updated the RG post yet with Percivilis -- I have most of him done in my PbP character thread, but I am waiting on the Magic Item Compendium to be delivered to me so I can try out some off the wall items I am hoping to find.



Leadership will be allowed, but I will of course need to approve any cohort or follower you would wish to take.

Don't worry about the fact that your sheet isn't up yet. I'm behind schedule on reviewing the sheets anyway...still no internet connection at home.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 3, 2007)

Guys,

Since this was technically the recruiting thread, I'd like to close it up now, and move all discussion over to this newly created OOC Thread.

Thanks!


----------

